# You DONT need to wait once taking peps to eat...



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

MYTH!

You can jab 100mcg Mod-grf and 100mcg Ipamorelin every 3hours...

Serum tests have proved that food doesn't effect it or not.

Which is a good thing tbh!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Proof?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I think you might need to post something up to prove that statement mate.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

How are you finding that cycle? It's what I plan to do, shooting 3x a day with 5iu Hyge too mon - fri


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

haha...i was awaiting the proof comments.

Can i link to promuscle...a member has been paying out of his own money to get tests done after injecting etc...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

J.Smith said:


> haha...i was awaiting the proof comments.
> 
> Can i link to promuscle...a member has been paying out of his own money to get tests done after injecting etc...


Did he do 2 tests, same weight,bf,age during both tests, one test with food/one without, what were the serum differences between the two?


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes...were within like a week of each other.

He also compared one where he did like 500mcg mod-grf and 250mcg ipam


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

J.Smith said:


> Yes...were within like a week of each other.
> 
> He also compared one where he did like 500mcg mod-grf and 250mcg ipam


Is it in the peps section in prof-musc, what is the thread title mate?


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

GH/Peps serum test mate...guy called alpha been doing it.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Nice to see that the 100/100mcg of GRF/GHRP-2 gave a GH serum test of 19.5

IGF remained low at 171..

1.5 hours after breakfast he pinned 100/100mcg of GRF/GHRP-2 which gave a 18.9..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so a guy on PM did one test and thats it?

ok what was his base levels? these are needed to see how much they where elevated (please do not come back with they where zero)

what was the serum level without food?

what was the serum level with food?

how long after the food did he take the GHRP/GHRH?

or how long after the GHRP/GHRH did he eat the food?

Eating carbs or fats do not stop the GH pulse it blunts it so by waiting you get more for your money.....

you have to ask these questions you cannot just take it as gospel mate


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

It's always been said to pin at least 2 hours after food so his 1.5 hours after doesn't really make that much of a difference..and doesn't indicate that peps can be taken with food..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Goldigger said:


> It's always been said to pin at least 2 hours after food so his 1.5 hours after doesn't really make that much of a difference..and doesn't indicate that peps can be taken with food..


my thoughts exactly mate i don't see how this can be measured because of this, what has to be remembered is that eating within 15-20min does not negate the benefit of the peptides but blunts the GH pulse (this info is not aimed at you GD)

what amazes me is the line "some guy on PM etc"

this would not be possible to gauge using serum testing because of the wait you have to do before drawing blood......so epic fail


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> my thoughts exactly mate i don't see how this can be measured because of this, what has to be remembered is that eating within 15-20min does not negate the benefit of the peptides but blunts the GH pulse (this info is not aimed at you GD)
> 
> what amazes me is the line "some guy on PM etc"
> 
> this would not be possible to gauge using serum testing because of the wait you have to do before drawing blood......so epic fail


I have my suspicions on that thread.. can't help think its a way to promote their board sponsors for peps..

Who off their own back gets a load of gh serum tests done and foots the bill for everyone else's gain?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Goldigger said:


> I have my suspicions on that thread.. can't help think its a way to promote their board sponsors for peps..
> 
> Who off their own back gets a load of gh serum tests done and foots the bill for everyone else's gain?


a ulterior motive on PM how very dare you


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

J.Smith said:


> MYTH!
> 
> You can jab 100mcg Mod-grf and 100mcg Ipamorelin every 3hours...
> 
> ...


Dat says otherwise...and has proof?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Dat says otherwise...and has proof?


yeh and "DatBtrue" what he says :thumb:

The fella is amaizing and realy open and ready to help, allways replies to my messages


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> yeh and "DatBtrue" what he says :thumb:
> 
> The fella is amaizing and realy open and ready to help, allways replies to my messages


i am glad someone else has said this, Dat shares both proven studies along with his knowledge concerning all aspects of peptides/GH etc.......he has helped me no end in understanding not only peptides but how best to use GH


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't dare post on dat b true, I have no where near enough brain cells


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Goldigger said:


> I have my suspicions on that thread.. can't help think its a way to promote their board sponsors for peps..
> 
> Who off their own back gets a load of gh serum tests done and foots the bill for everyone else's gain?


I have read some of the thread the OP is talking about, and i have read a lot of posts from alpha on PM before that thread and he always came across as very genuine, he works in endocrinology and i'm sure he mentioned way, way before this thread that he can get blood tests free of charge.

If you read some of his earlier posts on GH and anything to with the endocrine system you'll see he's a very, very knowledgeable guy.

Also don't think its really promoting any sponsor as he is getting the peps he is testing from one place, so what ever the results there is no other tests from other sources to compare with...so who knows how these results will fare with peps from another source??

I think it is a very valuable thread for anyone using or considering using GH releasing peps, as its the 1st(i am aware of) real life blood tests that actually show what these research peps can do to GH serum levels...And from his findings thus far it actually shows peps on the whole in a very good light rather than really promoting any source/s IMO, that is of course if you think the OP is genuine which i tend to.

i would say its quite a grounbreaking thread and a must read for any pep users, and people talking about "needing baselines" when it comes to GH serum testing have no clue what they're talking about IMO.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

goonerton said:


> I have read some of the thread the OP is talking about, and i have read a lot of posts from alpha on PM before that thread and he always came across as very genuine, he works in endocrinology and i'm sure he mentioned way, way before this thread that he can get blood tests free of charge.
> 
> If you read some of his earlier posts on GH and anything to with the endocrine system you'll see he's a very, very knowledgeable guy.
> 
> ...


Have to admit i dont read that forum much, i find it to sponser orientated..but thats just me..Plus you know more about the guy than me..

He doesnt promote any sponser in that thread but he does confirm The peptides were supplied by phil Ergopep in another thread..

"Thanks rawman.

I think this is a great community and i love being a position to be able to give back. We all should also thank Phil and Ergo. He just sent me a bunch of goodies to also test and report. You will be seeing tests with Tesamorelin, GRF/Ipam and so on. Phil knows that my stipulation has always been to be report the honest results no matter what and he is excited to see what is going on. Anything that doesnt pass the mustard will be investigated and discarded"


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

goonerton said:


> I have read some of the thread the OP is talking about, and i have read a lot of posts from alpha on PM before that thread and he always came across as very genuine, he works in endocrinology and i'm sure he mentioned way, way before this thread that he can get blood tests free of charge.
> 
> If you read some of his earlier posts on GH and anything to with the endocrine system you'll see he's a very, very knowledgeable guy.
> 
> ...


  I knew you would be along when the words Serum Test where mentioned  ..... if this guy knows what he is on about and obvouisly if he is a endo then he knows a damn site more than me, but seeing as you take the serum test 2hrs after the peptide injection (from what i know) how can the claim be made that you do not have to wait 15-20min to eat? Maybe you can explain this to me?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Just checked, he pinned then did the serum test 40 mins after, for all his tests..

But the first test he did this

1) Yesteday fasting since 11pm the night before

2) Inject 500mcg of Mod GRF1-29 and 250mcg of GHRP-2 SubQ

3) Draw serum GH exactly 40min after injection

I'm pretty sure fasting raises GH anyway, to what levels i have no idea. But maybe that makes the first test unfair?

But looks like more is less in this case as the test came back as 12.8. Or that trying to get the Serum test done at the time of the highest peak of GH in the blood, is the biggest problem?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> I knew you would be along when the words Serum Test where mentioned  ..... if this guy knows what he is on about and obvouisly if he is a endo then he knows a damn site more than me, but seeing as you take the serum test 2hrs after the peptide injection (from what i know) how can the claim be made that you do not have to wait 15-20min to eat? Maybe you can explain this to me?


Well he did two blood tests after identical GRF/GHRP-2 100/100mcg combination, one when fasted overnight, and one when he injected peps 1.5 hrs after he had eaten breakfast...

And the results were basically the same(3% higher fasted)

OK i am gonna copy paste straight from thread, to avoid chinese whispers.

a poster asked "wasn't that the rule anyways to wait 1.5 to 2 hours after a meal to inject ???"

his answer

"That is one of those things that circulate the net with no biological evidence to back it up. Since at 2 hours post meal you have only emptied half the content to your stomach and takes 4-5 hours for full gastric emptying. Also, most absorption takes place in small intestine. The 2hr mark post ingestion is when half the food has reached your small intestine and max absorption is taking place."

another poster asked:

"so with that, do you think the GH serum would be the same if you inject 5 minutes after your meal ?

and what about the morning shot, so don't wait 30 minutes or so and just eat your meal after injection ?

that's when I'm going to injct 4 5 times a day lol"

his reply:

"Well five minutes after your eat, nothing has even started to absorb to make the results any different. There is some carb absorption that takes place in the mouth. But after any meal the time where maximum absorption of nutrients take place is 2-3hours after a meal. This is why when we need to a true fasting test we require 8 hours of fasting. Because 2-3 hours is simply not fasting and you still have food that is being absorbed.

Based on the above test i have no issues now eating and injecting whether same time or few minutes to an hour apart. It is obvious it does not matter. Now for fasting cardio, i will still inject, do my cardio in 30min when GH is peaked and then after cardio eat but it has nothing to do with serum GH and food but so i can do my cardio in a fasting state so fat can be used for fuel instead of the carbs that i have just ingested."

Why don't you have a read of the thread, i believe its the 1st time anyone has done any real world blood tests after taking research GH releasing peps, and he has tested a few combinations, having blood drawn at different intervals post injection.

who knows , you may learn something:whistling:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Aren't people missing the point here, it's not actually the food, it's the insulin response that reduces the release, if you fasted all day, jabbed your peps with some slin, not going to have the optimum gh release still!?!


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Conscript said:


> Aren't people missing the point here, it's not actually the food, it's the insulin response that reduces the release, if you fasted all day, jabbed your peps with some slin, not going to have the optimum gh release still!?!


well from what i have previously read and what the guy says on PM thread it is the fact that glucose and fatty acids cause a raise in

Somatostatin which inhibits GH release rather than the concern being about any response to insulin.

But carbs/fatty acids don't have any significant affect on synthetic GH, so perhaps is the same when inducing a GH release by using peps.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I think I need a refresher course on peps, I'll get my coat!


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

i'm far from being an expert! just what i've read


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

ill be running ipam and mod-grf at 100mcg each 5times a day for next 6weeks so ill see if i notice a difference.

I still personally think hgh gives better results from people i have spoken to.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I am always worried when one study says.......

And actual 'hands on' and pretty clued up guys all over the world say otherwise....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

goonerton said:


> Well he did two blood tests after identical GRF/GHRP-2 100/100mcg combination, one when fasted overnight, and one when he injected peps 1.5 hrs after he had eaten breakfast...
> 
> And the results were basically the same(3% higher fasted)
> 
> :


so i don't see the revelation then? it is clear that everyone has said leave it 20min before eating a meal with Carbs and Fats as this will BLUNT the GH pulse, this guy eat 90min after and it was 3% down from fasted (as been pointed out fasting can elevate GH levels) so i am not sure what the point he is trying to prove??? if he had been able to draw the bloods 10min after and showed very little difference then i would agree the waiting before eating after a jab of peptides would be false but this is not the case........??????

just noticed your little jibe at the bottom......mate i am always learning and will continue to do so, i am open to new ideas unlike yourself but i see nothing worth learning from this guy and these tests as stated above it proves nothing that was not all ready know. now you can continue to have your little digs (i have seen them  ) or you can put new ideas forward to be debated it is your choice.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

goonerton said:


> well from what i have previously read and what the guy says on PM thread it is the fact that glucose and fatty acids cause a raise in
> 
> Somatostatin which inhibits GH release rather than the concern being about any response to insulin.
> 
> But carbs/fatty acids don't have any significant affect on synthetic GH, so perhaps is the same when inducing a GH release by using peps.


they don't have any affect on synthetic GH because you inject the GH in its whole form with the peptides the body has to release the Natural GH after the injection this does not happen with synthetic GH.....


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

sounds like he needs to rethink how hes measuring the test, couldnt the fasting give a gh result like that?

also paul you no how u say dont eat carbs/fat 30mins before or after peps does that mean any kind of protein is ok?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

andymc88 said:


> sounds like he needs to rethink how hes measuring the test, couldnt the fasting give a gh result like that?
> 
> also paul you no how u say dont eat carbs/fat 30mins before or after peps does that mean any kind of protein is ok?


this is my understanding Andy, the reason you avoid the Carbs and Fats is that it will Blunt the GH pulse when it is released, this does not happen with synthetic GH as you are not creating a GH pulse you are injecting the GH.

the test is flawed although great to see someone doing tests making the tests more relevant would help more so doing one test in the morning before breakfast, then the following morning after breakfast no excessive fasting to skew the results as in the real world very few people fast for that long.

plus the data that we all know about at the moment says don't eat within that 20min window as it will effect the GH pulse after this period it is fine, this guy injected the peptides 90min after he had eaten breakfast so as i said earlier i see no relevance to what is all ready known.

using this testing technique i do not see how you can show the difference as you have to wait 2hrs(i think) to draw the blood? to make it of any use or new information the peptides would have to be taken at the same time as the food was being eaten then blood drawn to show no difference in the results but this is not the case here...

so a true test would be

Test A - Wake take peptides then wait 20-30min to eat, draw blood 2hrs after for Serum test

Test B - Wake take peptides then immediately eat a breakfast (same as the Test A) draw blood 2hrs after for Serum test

as a control test you could do Test C which would be to just take peptides then do not eat until the serum test was taken.

then you can compare all the results to see if waiting 20-30min is really needed.....and if it is needed are the benefits that great for example if the difference is a few % then it is not a huge difference although if you are jabbing peptides 5 x day then it may add up to a decent difference by the end of the day this all needs to be considered before a sweeping statement of "Your don't need to wait to eat" is made or believed

from what i have read this guy did not do this but as has been pointed out by more knowledgeable members maybe i might learn something


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> this is my understanding Andy, the reason you avoid the Carbs and Fats is that it will Blunt the GH pulse when it is released, this does not happen with synthetic GH as you are not creating a GH pulse you are injecting the GH.
> 
> the test is flawed although great to see someone doing tests making the tests more relevant would help more so doing one test in the morning before breakfast, then the following morning after breakfast no excessive fasting to skew the results as in the real world very few people fast for that long.
> 
> ...


great post paul so is this the same with eating carbs and fat before bed would it be better to just eat protein before bed to help the gh pulse when asleep?


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

ultimately I think the question is, has enough been proven to make people change the way they take their peps which they spend good money on without fear of wasting money by blunting the gains they get from it.. for me ill just stick to the slight inconvenience of how i've been doing it on the safe side. Atleast until some of the big guys who have a lot more knowledge an experience than me start changing that is haha


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

andymc88 said:


> great post paul so is this the same with eating carbs and fat before bed would it be better to just eat protein before bed to help the gh pulse when asleep?


no mate, as the natural GH pulse happens when we reach REM sleep it does not happen straight away as many think, so even if you had a meal with Carbs and Fats as you got into bed you would be fine........

you have to remember that we pulse GH several times a day without peptides non of us can tell when this happens to the minute but it happens, i believe that it is the peptides creating the GH pulse that is affected not the GH pulse itself if that make sense but i may be wrong there.......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hardgain said:


> ultimately I think the question is, has enough been proven to make people change the way they take their peps which they spend good money on without fear of wasting money by blunting the gains they get from it.. for me ill just stick to the slight inconvenience of how i've been doing it on the safe side. Atleast until some of the big guys who have a lot more knowledge an experience than me start changing that is haha


this is the thing, the title of this thread is a good example "you DONT need to wait once taking peps to eat" yet this is not been proven as the tests quoted are severely flawed for the purpose of this thread as mentioned in my post above.........i once believed that you had to wait to eat when using synthetic GH but data came out to say otherwise so all methods evolve and change which is a great thing but we just need a little more than what has been given here.....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

A couple of points i wonder here Paul.

1..If your peps have released enough Natty Gh for the pulse to be over in ten mins,so you can add synthyGh ,

then surely food cannot blunt it as it would be complete and release completed in the same way?

2 Whey protein gives an insulin spike,would that not blunt the pulse if in system too near Peps,a lot of guys seem to think it would not,both of these points i am not convinced about btw,thanks as usual for input buddy.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

biglbs said:


> A couple of points i wonder here Paul.
> 
> 1..If your peps have released enough Natty Gh for the pulse to be over in ten mins,so you can add synthy Gh, then surely food cannot blunt it as it would be complete and release completed in the same way?


the pulse is not over in 10min mate, the reason why you wait for the Synthetic GH as i understand it is so the GH can piggy back the GH pulse as it rises, i believe the pulse is over shortly after hence the wait for the Carbs and Fat...



biglbs said:


> 2 Whey protein gives an insulin spike,would that not blunt the pulse if in system too near Peps,a lot of guys seem to think it would not,both of these points i am not convinced about btw,thanks as usual for input buddy.


i have also wondered this but i would say it is down to the type of Whey you use as i believe isolate gives a quicker insulin responce and also the size of it? i have no numbers at hand but i would believe a carb rich shake or meal will release more than 2 scoops of whey? i use Humapro not a Whey when i use peptides if anything at all, to be fair i do not see the urgency to eat anything even at breakfast unless you have slept in and have no time but i don't see the issue with waiting 20min??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> the pulse is not over in 10min mate, the reason why you wait for the Synthetic GH as i understand it is so the GH can piggy back the GH pulse as it rises, i believe the pulse is over shortly after hence the wait for the Carbs and Fat...
> 
> i have also wondered this but i would say it is down to the type of Whey you use as i believe isolate gives a quicker insulin responce and also the size of it? i have no numbers at hand but i would believe a carb rich shake or meal will release more than 2 scoops of whey? i use Humapro not a Whey when i use peptides if anything at all, to be fair i do not see the urgency to eat anything even at breakfast unless you have slept in and have no time but i don't see the issue with waiting 20min??


1 Thanks could not quite see why the Synth Gh would not blunt it though,mmm.

2 Yes i understand the non urgency to eat,i fast from 7pm to 12pm at the mo,i train at 9am normaly-though i have a 3 year old who is on holls and it's up the wall at mo,so hard to get a pattern with training,it has to fit in but is done

.The thing i was into was the actualy theory,i have read whey is a pig for spikes,hence i use others now.I see its place if not on Gh/peps too,after training


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> so i don't see the revelation then? it is clear that everyone has said leave it 20min before eating a meal with Carbs and Fats as this will BLUNT the GH pulse, this guy eat 90min after and it was 3% down from fasted (as been pointed out fasting can elevate GH levels) so i am not sure what the point he is trying to prove??? if he had been able to draw the bloods 10min after and showed very little difference then i would agree the waiting before eating after a jab of peptides would be false but this is not the case........??????
> 
> just noticed your little jibe at the bottom......mate i am always learning and will continue to do so, i am open to new ideas unlike yourself but i see nothing worth learning from this guy and these tests as stated above it proves nothing that was not all ready know. now you can continue to have your little digs (i have seen them  ) or you can put new ideas forward to be debated it is your choice.....


He ate 90 mins before taking peps not after, do you ever bother to read any posts properly?

I never said it was a revelation, was just relaying what the guy was actually saying over there.

Apparently the belief was that you needed to wait for your previous meal to fully digest before taking another dose of peps(well this is what i gather from reading that thread).

He seems to believe his results show food timing around peps is irrelevant, personally i'm not sure whether I agree or not as would like to see further tests where food is eaten at different intervals pre/post injection before i would 100% agree.

But he seems very confident of this, and his knowledge of the endocrine system is clearly far better than mine and IMO every other poster I have read on various forums, so i tend to think he could be right.

What is quite revelation IMO is that this is the 1st time I have seen where anyone has actually had blood tests done after taking research GHRPs/GHRHs to actually see the real world affect these compounds have on our GH serum levels.

Find it quite funny that you say you are open to learning when if anyone says anything that happens to conflict with anything you read on dats, you try to rubbish it without bothering researching or even understanding...For instance you tried to rubbish the merits of GH serum testing on my previous threads, yet it is clear you have no understanding of the subject, when you are STILL saying here that a baseline GH level is needed before doing these tests.

You say there is nothing to learn from this guy on PM, have you actually read the thread or anything else he has posted?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

goonerton said:


> He ate 90 mins before taking peps not after, do you ever bother to read any posts properly?
> 
> I never said it was a revelation, was just relaying what the guy was actually saying over there.
> 
> ...


this makes me laugh as i dont rubbish everything that goes against what Dat says this is far from the truth, i question it which you seem to take offence to this and try to be little my posts, the fact you feel there is no need to baseline (control) levels shows your lack of understanding to how things are proven if you have no baseline you cannot say with any accuracy the amount anything has risen, it is funny you don't get this, this is why every study worth its salt has a control element (placebo) you don't like the fact the i question your posts or assumptions you keep saying you don't know it all and are still learning but you write as if you are never wrong?? you belittle real life experiances because there are no numbers attached (you have done in the past)......i have used peptides and GH for many years now and know what works and what does not my physique shows this and that for me is far better proof than someone saying a certain method works or does not work due to some test, but then i use pharma GH not generics.

this test shows nothing that was not known he eat to far away from the injections (i made a typo in my other thread  wow shoot me i made a mistake) for it to give real data and as i have said he took his first injections after a long fast something not everyone does and fasting does affect GH levels(you choose to ignore this point) as i stated he knows far more than me but i don't see the relevance to the title of this thread? my comments before was aimed at this not you, you seem to feel the ned to make it all about you  i did not say there is nothing to learn from this guy far from it i said that when you look at the tests and then look at the title of this thread there is no relevance as i do not see how it can be associated, Maybe you should read my posts better 

i do not believe in the Serum test method as yes it tells you that you have injected GH but not the dose, you seem to get pretty frustrated in this Why?? i have asked how you make the calcalations to determine the 10iu you injected was actually 10iu from the numbers you get back from the test as then it would be of great use, otherwise it just tells you that you have injected some GH, plus as you must be aware depending on the timing the time of the day the test has been carried out would fluctuate your natural GH levels this could affect the results but again when i have mentioned this you see this as rubbishing the method, not at all it is questioning the method two totally different things..... i will be the first to admit i don't fully understand the test or the need for it hence my questions........try and get off your high horse everyonce and a while and you will see that there is the oppertunity to debate and not just blindly believe what you say is gospel.......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

biglbs said:


> 1 Thanks could not quite see why the Synth Gh would not blunt it though,mmm.


my understanding mate is that once that GH pulse has been initiated then injecting the synth GH will just piggy back the pulse opposed to blunt it.



biglbs said:


> 2 Yes i understand the non urgency to eat,i fast from 7pm to 12pm at the mo,i train at 9am normaly-though i have a 3 year old who is on holls and it's up the wall at mo,so hard to get a pattern with training,it has to fit in but is done.The thing i was into was the actualy theory,i have read whey is a pig for spikes,hence i use others now.I see its place if not on Gh/peps too,after training


well i can relate to kids messing up a rourine my boy was born smack in the middle of my prep this year 

i think there are many theories but i do feel that many believe things to easily and do not try it in the real world, i prefer to look at a study and its conclusion then try and apply it to the real world but this is not always possible....this is my issue with the Serum GH Test in theory it works a treat but i have many questions concerning its use and your natural levels at the time of the GH injected or the test being carried out and does fasting skew the results, does stress skew the results all have an effect on the body and GH output etc........plus many would worry about the tiny little things but then not bother to say weigh there foods or get enough rest etc.....and all this affects results etc........my advice would be to alter a method or way of doing things to fit into your own schedule......just my opinion though....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> my understanding mate is that once that GH pulse has been initiated then injecting the synth GH will just piggy back the pulse opposed to blunt it.
> 
> well i can relate to kids messing up a rourine my boy was born smack in the middle of my prep this year
> 
> i think there are many theories but i do feel that many believe things to easily and do not try it in the real world, i prefer to look at a study and its conclusion then try and apply it to the real world but this is not always possible....this is my issue with the Serum GH Test in theory it works a treat but i have many questions concerning its use and your natural levels at the time of the GH injected or the test being carried out and does fasting skew the results, does stress skew the results all have an effect on the body and GH output etc........plus many would worry about the tiny little things but then not bother to say weigh there foods or get enough rest etc.....and all this affects results etc........my advice would be to alter a method or way of doing things to fit into your own schedule......just my opinion though....


Yes mate,

i think many BB's do that,

but i never have been a BB and never want to be,not enough time for it,or the discipline!(i have 3 companies/2 older boys and a Grandaughter),

My goals are simple unlike many,simply to improve my fitness,i am winning too.

I listen to studies,then make my own version to suit me,however i do believe that adding Gh at 10 mins after peps is too soon,it makes no sense,especialy if Iv,i use Im and even with that delay i feel 20 mins is better.

Surely if the natty Gh is released then at that point add the synth Gh to bloodstream too,just my thoughts.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

totally agree mate, i as you know said 20min for a long time as i found this better but this was challenged as Dat had said 10min (himself says his methods can change, just look at the use of CJC1295 with DAC) so i use that as a figure just in case someone would pick me up on it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:lol:


 Pscarb said:


> totally agree mate, i as you know said 20min for a long time as i found this better but this was challenged as Dat had said 10min (himself says his methods can change, just look at the use of CJC1295 with DAC) so i use that as a figure just in case someone would pick me up on it


----------

